# lookin for an example of convict aggresstion



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

anyone ever have a convict bully a piranha to death?? or any other fish you wouldnt

expect to get bullied to death by a convict??


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> anyone ever have a convict bully a piranha to death?? or any other fish you wouldnt
> 
> expect to get bullied to death by a convict??


Well in the other thread, about the parrot fish, and my elong. The first 2 hours the parrot was ramming the elong (elong was in this tank for only 2 days) but the elong just freaked out, and bit its eye out. Thats all i have to offer exp wise.......is that ok, or is this worthless?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

NitrousCorvette said:


> > anyone ever have a convict bully a piranha to death?? or any other fish you wouldnt
> >
> > expect to get bullied to death by a convict??
> 
> ...


 sorry man i cant use this at the moment, but thanks


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> sorry man i cant use this at the moment, but thanks


np. i can see what your getting at though. I enjoy being a piranha hobbyist, but there are other species of fish that just wont take sh*t from any other fish, regardless if your a piranha or any other predatory fish


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

btw, i know this is off topic, but your avatar with bush and the middle finger makes me laugh :laugh: GL with your research freez


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

I have a similar story to the convict story. My tank had 4 2" convicts, 3 3" red ear sliders, a 4" pike cichlid, a 5" pleco, a 6" goldfish, and 4 3-4" goldfish. 
Well, I took the pike out because I was worried he was going to be killed by the turtles' clumsiness. The next day ALL of the goldfish were dead, and the day after that the largest convict was dead. I figured that there was not going to be a problem with the turtles, because, well, they are turtles and they outsize the fish greatly. The next day the turtles were beat up and I had to remove them. Thankfully they were not permenantly injured. 
The convicts are now in their own 20 gallon tank, and have since bred as convicts so often do.

I guess it was that the convicts were raised in an environment in which they had to fight for food, because the 300 or so other convicts I have are not nearly as agressive.

Edit - The pleco was never harmed.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

o come on now with 5000 somethin memebers noone else has a good story for me to use


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I used to keep convicts in my 125 with my 8 inch reds and terns and the convicts took one side of the tank and the pygos had the other. If a piranha swam to close to the middle of the tank and convict would run over and ram it. Sometimes the convicts would go for the eyes also. After a week of this going on the piranha finally got wise and ate all 5 convicts. IMO I wouldn't keep convicts.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> anyone ever have a convict bully a piranha to death?? or any other fish you wouldnt
> 
> expect to get bullied to death by a convict??


 when i first introduced my caribes to their home, the breeding convicts were beating the sh*t out of them. everytime they came into the convict nest area, the cons would nip at their eyes and ram them. mind you the caribes were about 4inches bigger. eventually, the convicts got eaten.


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

I kept convicts with a dozen adult reds for three years. Sure a few got eaten, but that didn't stop the convicts from bullying the reds. The only time they showed a fear of the reds was when the reds were on the nest. Then the cons would be very careful, yet bold about raiding the eggs.

But, no, none of the reds were bullied to death. They were 7-9 inches, all of them. The largest male con was four inches, and he was missing part of his face and a section of his back for about a year before he was finally caught. He was a bastard, too.

I suppose if the reds are too small that the convicts could kill them.


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

when my brother had two reds in a tank, i put my two convicts in there hoping to get rid of them. the convicts were just a little smaller than the ps. they were huge ass convicts, anyways, they took over the tank and even would lip lock with the ps and eventually had their own side. so later i gave them to the pet store.

another one:
when i set up my newest 125g i had nine convicts in there to cycle the tank for about a month. when i put the ps in there, they looked at the cons like food, untill the black cons took over the one side of the tank and would attack the ps anytime they got close. eventually the ps knocked them off one at a time untill a black and a pink spawned and the cons got so aggressive i had to move them to my guppy tank.
best i can do bud.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

HighOctane said:


> I used to keep convicts in my 125 with my 8 inch reds and terns and the convicts took one side of the tank and the pygos had the other. If a piranha swam to close to the middle of the tank and convict would run over and ram it. Sometimes the convicts would go for the eyes also. After a week of this going on the piranha finally got wise and ate all 5 convicts. IMO I wouldn't keep convicts.


----------

